# Cut thumb off today



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys just wanted to let y'all know that unfortunately today I cut my left thumb off today about an inch below the tip,about an 1/8 inch behind the bottom of the nail. I was cutting some weight off some Osage fork blanks to send to Quercusuber before the mail man got here so I could send em off to Portugal .and my hand slipped right into the band saw. Oooooouuuch ! I spent the afternoon in the ER getting it sewed back on and thank God it wasn't multiple fingers or any worse. So all trades and slingshots that were to b mailed out today are delayed until tomorrow the 14th. I'm really sorry any inconvenience. And lemme tell y'all , I spent years as a professional bull rider making my living, I've had a couple dozen concussions, two fractured skulls , three crushed sternums, broke my jaw five times and my right wrist five times, lacerated my spinal cord, broke my left arm and left ankle, broke my pelvis/hips once and prolly broke a100 ribs and fingers but let me tell y'all guys I've never been in this much pain. Oh my goodness it's unbelievable. But thankfully should be okay. Hope all y'all have a great night guys. Doug







And after sewed back on


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Heal fast!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

God Bless dude!!! Be careful please!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Oops.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Lol jaximus ura nut


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey, I hope it heals up nice and you get to feeling better. I hope they at least gave you some good drugs.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeez you were lucky you just took the tip off and didn't go through a tendon! I wish you a quick recovery, thanks for the pics


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Jim . Jax they gave me a script for four lortabs but I will not take those at all. I need to go get some Tylenol or something but that will have to wait till I go back to town tmrw


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Scary stuff. Hope you heal well and quickly.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Power tools are a great boon to productivity, but we often become lax with familiarity and when in a hurry. I have done some massively stupid things myself, so I can really sympathize. There is not only the physical pain, but the psychic pain of having done yourself an unnecessary injury. Hope you heal fast that that you get some feeling back in that thumb tip.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thank goodness you still have it. That is an important digit to keep. I hope you heal fast and not to much pain.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It could happen to any of us. Glad that it wasn't worse. Take care.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected] heal fast. youd think you get used to being hurt, especially with your background, i guess its true about cuts hurting more than broken stuff. get well soon.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

OW !!!!!! Get well soon!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

DUDE! :shocked:

Wow, that's no way to bring your run of creativity to an end. Glad to hear that stitching back on was an option, though.

I know you're feeling with regard to a background of danger and adventure only to come adrift making slingshots. I've worked with saws and machines for 25+ years, but almost all of my bad injuries are as a result of hobbies. Slingshots in particular. My left thumb certainly feels for your sore one. Good luck with the healing process


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like you have a strong constitution. I hope and am sure you will recover quickly.

Darren


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

holy batman!!!!! i hope you heal fast


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ouch! Sliced a finger tip off myself, they hurt like heck, elevate it above your heart it helps a little. Keep it safe, I still remember the crippling pain when I rolled over on it in bed. Feeling better Doug!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Been there done that Doug. Know the feeling well. Only i got the tendon too and not a clean cut as in a saw. More like squished between two pieces of metal. Hurts, i feel for ya.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Imperial said:


> [email protected] heal fast. youd think you get used to being hurt, especially with your background, i guess its true about cuts hurting more than broken stuff. get well soon.


forgot to add- this should be posted in the hunting sub-forum section . :lol:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u all so so much guys I sure do appreciate y'all . Omg imperial LMAO !!!!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you have to pay for your own treatment for that?....

Get well soon mate


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Doug,
I want you to read this carefully because I am only going to tell you this once! YOU HAVE TO BE MORE CAREFUL! 
Now I know you think that I am just trying to be nice and wish you to get well out of some sense of fellowship and good will...
Bullsh1t!! When I read the title of your post, my heart sank. You see, I haven't had the chance to buy one of your shooters yet!! And my newbie skills in woodcrafting don't warrant a trade with the kind of stuff you are making these days, so I say again...
YOU HAVE TO BE MORE CAREFUL!!! If not for you, then for me!!! And guys like me who have not held or seen one of your shooters up close. You owe it to us to preserve the hands that will elicit oooos and aaaahhhhhhs over your laminated and carved works of projectile flinging glory. Yes, this may sound selfish and arrogant on my part but that is just tough. Life isn't fair. I know you are a tough SOB and you could take a bunch of pain, but take pity on us wussies(like me) that couldn't take it if we never had the chance to own a Fishdoug original yet, ok?! Now I don't want to have this talk again, you understand me??? Ok.

Be well,
SF

Ps: all kidding aside Doug, I hope you feel better and have a speedy recovery with as little discomfort as possible. And my heart DID sink when I read the title of this thread. Glad it wasn't any worse buddy. I wouldn't want to have to make you a new thumb out of polymorph, even though I think I could, hahaha. Get well soon brother.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Kinnell dude, you won't do that again in a hurry will you. When you see something like this it brings it home to us all to slow down a little and don't get too complacent.

Thanks for the reminder that power tools don't give a f***, and heal well fella.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Geez, some people will do anything to get out of sending a slingshot.

That being said, that's gunna leave an awesome scar. Get well soon man.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

F!!k ME GENTLY!
Bloody unfortunate there mate! 
Wishing you a 10/10 recovery


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry man but you sound pretty bulletproof to me. You,ve got to look after those fingers for slingshots everywhere, harry


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know, that's gonna leave a mark Doug. But seriously, so glad you could have the tip sewn back. What a story for the grandkids. Heal fast and take care. God bless. g


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Well I tried to post a response but somehow it disappeared in the middle of writing it. Hit wrong button somehow so I'll try again : thanks guys u r all so great. I really do appreciate u all very much. Bluepocketrocket I didn't have to pay a dime because of really good insurance thankfully. SmilingFury u just made my whole day  thank u SO very much for such a great post and taking time to do that. In my opinion that shud b post of the year ;p u have no idea how much better u made me feel. And believe me I love ur work as well. Ruthie ur so funny honey  thank u for the smile. Thanks guys with ALL my heart !! ALL of y'all ! Doug


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG.... hope you'll get well soon.

I had a cut last year and for me nothing best than bees honey for cut wounds.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Mad how it works over there... with insurance.....

If we had to pay for healthcare/insurance... half the country would be dead!

Good old nhs for us....

Gotta be a positive of living in the uk....

What does healthcare insurance cost per month...out of curiosity?


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thumbs up* for fast recovery! :thumbsup:

*If you got 'em...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Doug.. I guess you don't feel too lucky right now mate but you should look on the bright side ,I've seen a fair few digits taken off by various power saws over the years but I never seen one stitched back on ,at least they managed to save it for you bro. Take care and I wish you a speedy and pain free recovery . ;-)


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dang.... My heart goes out to you Doug, I really hope you have a full and fast recovery!

But you planned this a lil too late bro, Halloween is past already. You could have had a doozie there for the trick or treaters lol.

Thanks for the stark reminder though, I acquired a band saw earlier this week. I'll be sure to be extra extra careful with it!!

I second e-shots motion about honey though, it's the best disinfectant / healing aid there is for cuts, deep scrapes and burns. I cut my finger down to the bone last year, booboo sharpening my sword. Honey + a bandaid fixed it right up in only 4 days it was closed again.
Change the bandaid with honey twice a day.

You may also want to ask the doctor for Zaldiar pain killers. It's a combo of paracetamol and tramadol. Really effective if it really hurts, but, STAY AWAY FROM MACHINERY WITH THOSE PUPPIES! For obvious reasons...
We don't want a rerun!

All the best, and hall up quickly. Cheers,
Remco


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Doug, I wish you a speedy recovery, man! I did mine years ago on a table saw and it was very messy, cut through the tendon and the knuckle and was just hanging by a thread, but I still have what looks pretty much like a thumb. This is one of the reasons I'm not a big power-tool fan.

Get well soon and drink a little quality bourbon to ease the pain (tastes better than pills).


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Doug, I feel for ya. I wish you a speedy recovery too, although I know that this can take months to years. I nearly lost the first limb of my middle finger in a power hedge clipper. Bone and tendons got severed and it was held together with just a little flesh. I even didn't know if it was completely off as I had my working gloves still on till I got to the hospital. Strangely enough I felt zero pain right after the accident, I guess it was the shock and adrenaline. After the surgery it was very painful indeed as the drugs lost its effect. After several checkups (to ensure the tip was not repelled) I was told that it will completely heal and it will be just as good as before, but it would take a long time for the nerves to recover and the remaining scar of course. That wasn't true for me. I still have about 10% feeling in the finger tip. Feels just deaf. I can't use this finger for typing on the keyboard for example as I don't get any feedback from the tip. Everyone who has encountered such an accident knows how sensitive the finger tips are, what many others aren't aware of. I hope you can keep your thumb and get the feeling back.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

FishDoug said:


> So all trades and slingshots that were to b mailed out today are delayed until tomorrow the 14th. *I'm really sorry any inconvenience*.


I hope you are kidding Doug.

Forget about the trades for now and concentrate on getting well as soon as possible. There is nothing to be sorry about.

You are really lucky that you still have your thumb, but getting all those nerves healed up might take a while.

I wish you all the best man, and a fast recovery!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Get well soon Doug. Put a lanyard on so if you wanna shoot you still might be able too.i hope for a Fast recovery for you.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] Doug! Sorry to see this man. I know you aren't happy about this but it sounds like it could've been worse. I'm glad for the stitch up job the doc was able to do. Lay low for a few days and nurture that thumb. Let that pretty wife of yours take care of ya


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Quick recovery man!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

been in your boat and did not like the ride watch for infection and take care of it heal soon.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ouch! Two of my power tools scare me, the first is my Dremmel the speed that rotates at is fearsome especially with sanding drums attached, I have unplugged one on my lap whilst itwas slowing it still had enough energy to shred my jeans and jump on the floor; second scare relates directly to this accident! Cutting timber in its natural shape all uneven and alike I am terrified of the blade pulling the work and therefore my fingers!! Wishing you a speedy recovery Doug.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang Doug! So sorry to hear about this man. I wish you a speedy recovery.

And Let this serve as a reminder to so many of us who use power tools on a daily basis. It's easy to get a little too comfortable.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

All the best Doug, heal fast!

This should be a wake up call to us all.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I took a more diagonal angle to my thumb when I decided not to pay attention. I bet they hurt about the same though. I know this pain. Sometimes its these close calls which make us wiser and safer. Im proud to have all 10 fingers but I certainly dont deserve them. Hope yours heals clean and quickly.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow. That's no good at all. I mean I've had some power tool scares, but nothing like that. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very sorry to read of that Doug as you seem a really great guy.

I trust that you rest up and heal as quickly as nature allows Sir.

All the best.

Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

CRAZY! Heal up fast! This is why I use lasers 

I treat every on/off switch as a chance to die!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Get well quick.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

I will be praying for a quick recovery


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

rolling over in the night with any injury really sucks. get someone to tie you down to the bed :what: if you need a distraction lol


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Ouch! All the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Condolences on your accident and best wishes for a speedy recovery and rapidly fading memories of the incident (although I suspect that last item may not be the most realistic wish ever made)...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Hope for a speedy heal on that

Vicious dogs and vicious knives? keep fingers and anything else that dangles well clear of those vicious teeth :rofl:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u everybody for the prayers and we'll wishes. I can't tell u how much it's meant to me to sit here and read all ur posts. Thank u all so so much for taking time outa ur day to post on my behalf. U all are the best and greatest group of people I've ever been associated with. Thank u to ALL of y'all for the support . I can tell y'all that u all sure have made this experience a LOT better for me. Doug


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Yikes, get well soon. my thumb also lost a battle to a bandsaw when i was in high school, although the results were not quite as dramatic. I was home alone and remember sitting there thinking "what the hell do i do now?" I drove myself to the ER. Later when i went back down tot eh shop there was blood all over the walls, i think i started shaking my hand in the air after it happened 

Keep it clean, keep it elevated and if you have trouble with it wanting to keep bleeding, look at powdering some oak bark, very high in tannin's that when the power is sprinkled on cuts the blood coagulates very quickly and the bleeding stops.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

That's lousy man. The Doc did a good job on the stitches and it's still pink so that's good. There's nothing clean and easy about a saw cut. It looks like you had a good surgeon.

I have a twin brother and when we were in 7th grade (1962) his shop teacher was demonstrating how not to use a band saw. In the process he cut off two of his fingers. It made quite an impression on everybody. It was a lesson well learned by brother who has spent his career as a shipwright. He always remembered Mr. Glue and has tried to be careful all these years.

(As an aside

I'm a dentist and I'm pretty familiar with pain and pain control. Consider using ibuprofen instead of acetaminophen.

winnie


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my !!!!!!

My friend, did you cut those forks in a hurry???? I almost feel guilty 

No need to get anything in a haste. I hope your thumb recovers quickly, my dear friend.

If you read my latest topic/thread, just happened to me something similar, whilst on a fork hunt. With an hand saw. Nasty!!

But my cut was not so deep as yours look.

Please take care, sir!!!! All the best :thumbsup:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Get well soon pal, bet that throbs like a good in.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

The person in all of this that I feel the worst for is Doug's secret Santa partner.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

OH DANG! I hope you heal up quickly.  I will take this as a reminder to be extra careful.

Tom


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

hey brother watch out you could cutoff a finger if your not careful buddy :neener: :stickpoke: did you have on your safety glasses,heal quick buddy,personally i would have just mailed them tomorrow in stead of going through all this as a excuse :blink: :wacko:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Much encourage friend. :wave:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Heal fast Bud. Thankfully you didn't lose more.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brutal, get well soon man, you'll be back to it in no time.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Gotta respect the power tools. You are one lucky dude, think about it, you were almost unable to adequately hitch hike in one direction for the rest of your life!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I was hopeful the thread title was only an attention grabber without the reality.

I get the willies anytime I think about injuries from power tools as I work with them in my flooring business and our beloved hobby/sport.

Really sorry to hear you accidentally included in your limb reduction, your thumb. And as much as I hate it happened, it is good you were humble enough to post what happened, so that, all of us will let everything slow down and refocus when turning on a dangerous power tool.

Best of healing to you Doug!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wishing you a full recovery


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here's to a speedy and total recovery. And remember, painkillers always taste better when taken with whiskey .

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It just occurred to me that you missed a golden opportunity to have an ammo dispenser installed in your thumb!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

If there is a problem with your secret santa project id be happy to pick up another. Ive already shipped off my gift and short of attending this weekends Formula 1 race in Austin, I have the time. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

YYeeeeeeeeouch ... glad i don't work with bandsaws, belt grinders and drill press is all i need. 

Speed recovery man, hope it works all well for you.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u all for ur uplifting and funny comments . I love reading y'all's stories. My intention by posting this post to begin with was hopefully to remind everybody to slowdown and remember how dangerous these things can actually be. I hope I've saved someone. And I can't believe how generous Dan Ford and Greavous are with offering to help me with my secret Santa . That unbelievable guys. Seriously that speaks volumes for our community. I'm so proud to be a part of all you wonderful people. All y'all's we'll wishes and offerings and help and nice comments have really made my day . I can't even begin to think of how to say how truly thankful I am . And btw guys and gals I sat around all day until I Cudnt take it any longer and went back to making some slingshots  mostly just sanding ang glueing ones that I already cut out . But dealing with the pain 
Is just part of it and better than just sitting there thinking of slingshots. Figuring out how to do it without one thumb is tricky though and needless to say my beautiful wife thinks I'm not quite right lol ;p anyways thanks to all y'all with all my heart for the laughs and endearing words. Y'all r the best . Doug


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish you all the best and a fast recovery!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I cut off my pinky and got it re-sewed. your good, lol  your a tuff man, take care buddy. I liked the " thumbs up" pic. Have a missing digit does impede ones ability but... your good. regards..

MISSING PINKY


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

wow. you get you thumb cut off and are worried about not being able to send people their slingshots!?

hope your thumb heals good as new!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

chill just went up my spine


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dude... Ouch, heal up quick


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a guitar playing friend who lost most of his left thumb to a CNC milling machine. Torn off at the knuckle and cut back half way to the next joint to save it. A really brutal injury and for a guitar player, the end of music.

Except he wouldn't accept that.

He tried learning to play the other way around, but didn't like it and decided to persevere playing the usual way. It didn't take him long to work out how to play with only 1/3 of a thumb and he's since toured East Asia in his band and is carrying on as usual.


----------



## Craig Lockwood (Oct 29, 2013)

You are long-inured to the various discomforts of healing and obviously no stranger to pain. Nevertheless, have patience with the regaining of nerve regeneration and tip sensitivity.

CL


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

*Oh，my god! We hope and are sure you will recover quickly.*

*From china wujia slingsout forum*


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope it heals everything as it should, all the best from germany :wave:


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wowza i am definitely gonna be double checking myself working this week. Hope all heals well, impressive list lf injuries!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Finger fencing/dueling with sharps is not recommended I have lost a few duels myself in the past.


----------



## BrotherDave (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow. Hope you make a full and speedy recovery. Only on Slingshotforum can you read, in essence, "Sorry for the 24 hour delay in deliveries; cut thumb off." Makes me think of Monty Python: "It's just a flesh wound".


----------



## DecoyOctopus96 (Nov 16, 2013)

God this is scary, this is why I swear by hand tools and nattys. Power tools aren't a necessity at the potential cost. I know it could happen with a slip of a hand tool, but at least I feel like i'm in control with them. I hope you heal up nice, and with a badass scar and a hell of a story.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this unfortunate accident , the price we pay for our hobby ! Get well soon.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

So, how are things after some heal time? Mine healed up pretty quickly but remained numb for a while. Seems like i have full feeling back now. Hope you report the same.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

know the feeling, heal fast!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Had the last digit of my middle finger on my right hand removed surgically, it hurt like a M.....F..... !!!!!!
You get thru this with no pain meds, your a REAL Toughguy !!!! & i want a picture of you to hang on my wall !
Heal Well, Mike


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh no! That is most unfortunate! I'm so glad they seem the have put it back together for you. Take care of it and heal soon.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

ouuuuch dude - hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Man! Right when I wanted a Lil brother! Lol, heal fast!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Ouch Doug. Glad you are in good spirits. One of my biggest fears with my band saw!

Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi FishDoug,

I was so sorry reading again about what happened to you and I realised that the way you cope with all this tels me that you are as brave man as you are good slingshot maker, therefore I am sure that this thumb will surprise us with many great works, as ever.

Heal well,

jazz


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Yall realize this happened Nov. 2013?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

youre right, but i could not resist writing again and express my feelings on such an event..

thanks,

jazz


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Dauym! So from all the injuries this is the most painful? Hmm. Good thing you only sawed the one and only the tip then... Get well fast! Dont use the hand.

One huge positive... you wont do it again...and that scar will be a cool story.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

man thats narly! wishing you speedy recovery


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

Greavous said:


> Yall realize this happened Nov. 2013?


oops.... so hows the thumb?


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Ooh, yowch! We'll keep you in our prayers, and you should probably stop responding to all us we'll-wishers, and get some rest, I can't imagine typing is any easier right now. I hope you're dictating!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Elena Bobbit thumb. Heal fast amigo!!! My dad almost cut off three fingers, they were hanging, he's a cabinet maker. They sewed him up and he healed fine. Nerves will take about a year to regain feeling if you're like my dad. Chuck sunk a knife blade into the base of his index finger almost to the bone when he was at camp as a kid, lost feeling in that side of his index finger, it came back in a year when the nerves rejoined. I don't even look when Chuck uses his band saw.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Doug, brother, so glad they could reattach. Nothing like looking for, and picking up one of your own digits. Been there. Elevate that sucker! So sorry you were hurt. Follow the rules, as circumferential stitches need proper care. Thumb nail gone? Looking at the pics hurts me! Sympathetic digit pain happening as I type. R.I.C.E rest, ice, compression (mild), elevation. If I was closer I'd come help out. Together we have two working hands! Heal fast bud.

Sorry, all I said stands. Didn't realize this was old news. Thumbs up!


----------

